# wake on lan using powerline adapters



## robina_80

Ive got this

http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-PA411

Does it support wol?


----------



## WeatherMan

There are ways, but it looks like a huge pain in the ass


Have a Google, I don't wanna link to a competing forum


----------



## robina_80

ive just been on there website and it says windows 8 is not supported and i am using windows 8, i did get it working on windows 7 but you think its that arsy about it!?!?!?

i have done everything right ie the following - 

allowed incoming connection port 9 UDP on my windows *firerwall*
done the same for my netgear *router*
went in BIOS and changed *wake from pcie* and set it to *enabled*
went into my network card in device manager, *power management* and ticked *all* the tick boxes
went into *advanced* and *enabled* all the *WOL* stuff

ive noticed if i turn my pc off the nic is not blinking active/link while off, so how on earth would it work anyway?


----------



## tremmor

Suggestion only:
Check the bios again and go through it. May be another setting. 
Also eliminate the firewall. (turn it off). Maybe something else there
is blocking it. Ive had the problem before. Went through the same thing. 
My Intel board has other settings i need
to look at. It does support it but the abbreviations are different.


----------



## robina_80

i think its the power options on the motherboard or nic card so im going to try tonight and let you guys know


----------



## tremmor

Should be inbound and outbound ports used. Don't remember the default to use. May have to change those ports also and ya can. But it would have to be set up so they will be used and looked at.


----------



## robina_80

I think its my Nic as i know even when the pc is turned off there meant to still be active but it looks like its not as i see no less flashing at the back so im going to buy a new nic


----------



## robina_80

Sorted it by installing the driver and when installed I got the options to disable energy mode and green mode on the NIC card


----------

